# Editer des variables d'environnement



## linett (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde!!!

Avant tout Bonne Année et bonne santé!

Bien que je programme depuis un bon bout de temps sur OS X, je voudrais savoir comment on peut créer des variables d'environnement et les sauvegarder à la manière d'un .bashrc ou d'un autoexec.bat.

En fait je programme en JAVA mais j'ai jamais eu à préciser les JAVA_HOME, ANT_HOME etc
Là je voudrais bien commencer à faire du J2EE avec JBOSS mais j'arrive pas à creer un fichier bash.
Pourtant g déjà essayé pas mal de chose (à moins que je m'y suis mal prise ...) :
- ./tchrc dans mon HOME
- ./bashrc dans mon HOME
- editer un environement.plist
- etc/.profile
- etc/.bashrc
- créer un .term en pointant dessus mon shell au démarrage (dans préférences du Terminal)

Je suis sous X.4.3 et mon terminal est Darwin (/bin/bash)

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
si tu es en bash, il faut mettre tes variables dans le fichier .bashrc qui est dans ton home. Attention, la modification ne sera valide que pour cet utilisateur. 
Les fichiers dans "/etc" sont des fichiers systèmes, normalement tu n'as pas à les modifier.


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Janvier 2006)

Sous Tiger, la console est par défaut en bash...

Il suffit d'éditer un .profile dans ton home (/Users/tonnom/).

Pour exemple, voici un extrait du mien:


> alias a=alias
> a ll="ls -Gal"
> a e='open -a smultron '
> a h=history
> ...



... mais ces variables seront uniquement disponibles dans ton shell... et pas sous eclipse par exemple. 


Pour vérifier que cela fonctionne, il faut faire un 'echo $ANT_HOME' par exemple. 

Mention spéciale pour la gestion de Java et des différentes JVM... jette un coup d'oeuil dans le fil consacré à Java 1.5... l'intégration Java - Mac OS X y est décrite.


----------



## linett (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup à vous deux!!!! 

Là j'ai créé un .profile et ca marche bien... mais je me demande pourquoi je l'ai pas testé plutôt au lieu d'essayer d'éditer etc/.profile


----------

